# LED bulbs



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone know were I can get LED bulbs for my car, thats 12volt 5/21 watt capless (wedge) stop and tail and 12 volt 21 watt capless (wedge) flasher/fog/reverse. I have searched web and ebay but to no avail

Loddy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't motor factors sell them??.....Halfords/garages?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

No


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

www.ultraleds.co.uk

c.


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
With my limited knowledge I would not do it if your vehicle has a canbus wiring system. I don't fully understand it but because LED buld consume's less power than a conventional bulb the canbus system detect's the reduced power & it thinks a bulb has gone & will put failure lights on the dash !
I am sure someone will be along shortly to tell you more or tell you I am talking out of my a--e.
Good luck. 
GC.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> www.ultraleds.co.uk
> 
> c.


Clive

No they don't do them

and dukey my toad isn't that new

Loddy


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Have you rung up and asked? They can provide more than is on their web site. We have used their festoon and stop/tail LED alternatives for some fork lift truck customers as its cheaper than regularly replacing bulbs because of the labour and down time costs.


Good luck in the quest.
c.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.ledbulbs4u.co.uk/catalog...D1?cID=24&p=1&ps=18&cTitle=LED+BULBS&brandID=


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

I would recommend these:

Click here for Nippy Normans

HTH

Trev


----------

